# Shadow Casting - Spider ROOM



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

The haunt theme for this year is going through some of the most common Phobia's that people have - obviously we are including arachnophobia (fear of spiders). 

Wanting to do something a little different than the typical dropping spider effect - I've began designing the walls with a very white paint, then spraying it down with a very watered down black paint to give it an old "run down look". I then went out and purchased 150 black plastic spiders and glued them to the wall starting in a line from the bottom right corner to the top left kinda like a line of ants would do (or the line of spiders you see crawling out the window in Harry Potter). The top left is a more thick "nest" of bigger spiders and all the other spiders crowded around. I've found that by placing a strobe light at the bottom right of the wall, and hang another stone light near the stop of the wall above the line of spiders and have them alternating in flashing at a similar speed it casts their shadows enough to make it look as if the spiders are really crawling up the wall. You would actually think that these spiders are moving as their shadows are cast rapidly up and down repeatedly. Testing different angles, but keeping one strobe light below the line and one above adds slightly different effects as far to how fast the spiders may be moving. I will be placing our "SPIDER GIRL" (actress that can crawl rapidly) in a very white gown covered in Spiders and cob webs so that she will be hidden in the corner until she begins darting across the floor towards our patrons. 
Really excited to work more on this room! I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I definitely want to see a video of this in action - sounds really effective as a technique.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like a true nightmare for spider phobics! I also would like to see video


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> I definitely want to see a video of this in action - sounds really effective as a technique.


I concur!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Did you ever get a video of this?


----------

